# 2 problems bumping in steering wheel and engine coolant sens/rear 02 sens



## 95maxsewv (Jun 17, 2004)

I recently bought a 95 maxima SE with 97,000 miles on it. When I purchased the car i noticed a bumping when you turn the steering wheel. The dealer told me it was the upper front struts. they gave me 200 dollars off to replace them. The bumping noise sounds like its coming from what i think is the steering box. My neighbor who does some mechanic work thinks its a fluid sound. when you turn the wheel it makes a bump.bump.bump noise but you can't feel it in the steering wheel. This makes me think its definately after the power steering assembly. any ideas?

Also the check engine light came on.. threw the code for a bad engine coolant sensor. I havent had time to check it yet. i reset the ecu and it didnt come back on for 3 weeks and almost 1000 miles. it came back on when i started the car. both times have been when i started the car. This time the ecu threw codes for the engine coolant sensor and the rear heated o2 sensor. these are pretty expensive things to replace. the guy at advance auto said to check them that it could be in the circuit.. anybody have any experience with this. I had an accord with 215k on it before this. I am not sure if i am getting use to the power difference or if it actually does not accelerate as fast anymore. also i figure im getting about 22 mpg at 60 highway and 40 city.


----------



## lleaseman (Dec 16, 2004)

The bumping problem could be a small plastic bushing btween the top of the spring and the strut assembly. I bought KYB from Tire rack and a guy installed them real fast and didn't check the suspension parts. Turns out the busings were worn out and all the $ I saved on the shocks round 1 went to the mechanic fixing the bushings. They are like $3 each but labor ran $80.


----------

